# Megan Fox MTV Movie Awards 2009



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 2, 2009)

*Kill it! Kill the hair with fire!*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

It reminds me of Teyona's hair from ANTM. BLUGH!!!

Her face will always look flawless, though.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I can't say I'm a fan... it looks like it sounded good in theory, but didn't execute well. Love that it's brushed back then loose and wavy... hate the texture and sheen differences between what looks "wet and hard" and "soft and touchable." Although, goodness, she has such a penetrating gaze... those icey blue eyes look like they know what's underneath all your clothes.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 2, 2009)

yea, that hairstyle is not attractive..


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 2, 2009)

Yea, this is really awful. I think it looks 100 worse because she's usually so flippin hot.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't know that her  hair was that long x_x I only saw the front view, and I think it looks soooo hot from the front. If her hair was only to about her shoulders or something it would be soo sexy, in my opinion.
Plus her lip colour is like wow.


----------



## Brie (Jun 2, 2009)

it would work if there was height on top instead of being slicked back I think!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It reminds me of Teyona's hair from ANTM. BLUGH!!!_

 
LOL!!  Yes it does.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 2, 2009)

her hair actually looks greasy and dirty.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 2, 2009)

I think Megan is  gorgeous, and mostly  flawless even when she is in jeans and a t-shirt. However, her people really missed the ball on this one. I've NEVER see her look bad, thats damn hard to do when your her, but this is just  awful


----------



## CLAIRENDELLE (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I just saw her pic too from P.Hilton's website and I thought "WHAT HAPPENED?!?" The dress was not flattering either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She is beautiful though..


----------



## Tahti (Jun 2, 2009)

She is SO mesmerizing... wow. Those eyes o_o;; and her collarbones are absolutely gorgeous!!
But that hair... why?! D: in theory it seems good, but it looks purely greasy in those photos.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 2, 2009)

The black dress, the golden flowers... doesnt it remind you of beyonces dress?

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/up...7_Beyonce3.jpg


----------



## Tahti (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Beyonce looks like a terrified mannequin stuck in a really awkward pose, LOL... xD


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Beyonce looks like a terrified mannequin stuck in a really awkward pose, LOL... xD_

 
omg.. LOL.. she does!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder if she slept with her stylist's boyfriend or something. ANYTHING to explain what she did to deserve that.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 2, 2009)

I really liked her look in that "wanna get out of here?? NO???!" moment (love mean megan), but when I later saw the whole outfit & hair it didn't look as hot as before...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Woah woah woah. Not her best.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn.

She looked rough.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 2, 2009)

She's SO amazing..but no no this does not look good


----------



## joey444 (Jun 2, 2009)

Loved the dress, hair was hideous!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 2, 2009)

you know what else is disturbing me? a white zipper on a predominantly black dress. Ugghhhhhh disgusting!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

I think this would have looked better if the hair was slicked back in a tight, high ponytail or it was slicked back and the hair was straight all the way down.

LOL it does look like the Beyonce dress. Now I *REALLY* feel bad fot the curtains that sacrificed their lives for both Ms. Knowles and Ms. Fox's dresses. A moment of silence, please.....


----------



## User35 (Jun 2, 2009)

my husband and some guy pals over at my house thought she looked horrible too...thats a BAD day for her when a bunch of guys think she isnt looking too hot. 

she has SUCH potential !


----------



## luvsic (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_*Kill it! Kill the hair with fire!*_

 





I'm going to get stoned for saying this, but...

Megan Fox, to me, never struck me as as striking as people make her out to be. I can't deny that she's attractive and definitely oozes sex appeal, but to me her "sexiness" seems forced and artificial, and it's just something about her...I can't really put my finger on it. Also her recent magazine interviews have just kind of irked me. Personally, I prefer a more classic as opposed to sexy beauty, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not saying classic beauty can't be sexy, but it's just different...I'm too tired to explain it -_-

But anyway, back on topic, she be a hot mess at the MTV movie awards. Seriously. These comments are making me lol so badly.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_




I'm going to get stoned for saying this, but...

Megan Fox, to me, never struck me as as striking as people make her out to be. I can't deny that she's attractive and definitely oozes sex appeal, but to me her "sexiness" seems forced and artificial, and it's just something about her...I can't really put my finger on it. Also her recent magazine interviews have just kind of irked me. Personally, I prefer a more classic as opposed to sexy beauty, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not saying classic beauty can't be sexy, but it's just different...I'm too tired to explain it -_-

But anyway, back on topic, she be a hot mess at the MTV movie awards. Seriously. These comments are making me lol so badly._

 

You and i differ in the fact that I think Megan is extremly striking and beautiful, and naturally so. I think this fact is overshadowed by the fact that she is in everyones face all the time-that-makes it look forced.

 I also think that if i were to walk up on Megan at my local grocers sans her celeb status, without the hair, makeup and style people, she would still take my breath away.

What saddens me about Megan is the fact that I find her equally as beautiful if not more beautiful than Angelina. She has become someonewhat of a wannabe Angie, and there is only one Angie regarless of if we like her or not. You can't steal an elephant. I wish she would have come into the game as just her, the real Megan, and not desperatly wanting to be someone else. Which she does. The real Megan has so much potential.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 3, 2009)

She is beautiful and I agree with you she is a natural beauty.
But omigawd. The hair was monstrous. I kept staring at it everytime she was on screen in horror. Normally I gawk at her cause she's gorgeous. Not that night though..


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_




I'm going to get stoned for saying this, but...

  her "sexiness" seems forced and artificial, and it's just something about her...I can't really put my finger on it. Also her recent magazine interviews have just kind of irked me. Personally, I prefer a more classic as opposed to sexy beauty, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not saying classic beauty can't be sexy, but it's just different...I'm too tired to explain it -_-

But anyway, back on topic, she be a hot mess at the MTV movie awards. Seriously. These comments are making me lol so badly._

 
I agree that some of her sexiness is forced. She's a stunning girl, and would be sexy any which way, but i feel that she tries SO hard to be sexy and even a little dirty and shocking. I dont dig that. Maybe that's just her, but when people are constantly talking about their sexuality or sex drive i think  "Please. Who are you trying to impress?" 
Thats the case with her I feel.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 3, 2009)

luvsic, I agree with some points you made! However I think that she's still a stunning girl. But for me, her personality nearly ruins it.

If you look for older pics of her, where she's wearing less makeup, lips not as plumped and she looks younger...she's totally stunning. She often wears way too much makeup but at the same time, I like her for it (I feel the same about Kim Kardashian).

Totally agree on the interviews! She once said that "sex kind of just oozes out of my pores" and I wanted to gag. She appears to be extremely self absorbed, so once I heard that I stopped reading about her. Again, kind of how I feel about Kim K! I love that she is not afraid to wear a ton of makeup but her personality turns me off most of the time. So I prefer to look at pictures and leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mabelle, ITA!


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^ nothing wrong that.


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_




I'm going to get stoned for saying this, but...

Megan Fox, to me, never struck me as as striking as people make her out to be. I can't deny that she's attractive and definitely oozes sex appeal, but to me her "sexiness" seems forced and artificial, and it's just something about her...I can't really put my finger on it. Also her recent magazine interviews have just kind of irked me. Personally, I prefer a more classic as opposed to sexy beauty, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not saying classic beauty can't be sexy, but it's just different...I'm too tired to explain it -_-

But anyway, back on topic, she be a hot mess at the MTV movie awards. Seriously. These comments are making me lol so badly._

 

i so agree with you.i really did try to embrace her sex appeal but it seems to staged if that makes sense.i can't explain it though....like you.but her hair looks like it's going bald.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 3, 2009)

Didn't Megan say she had a lesbian affair with a stripper? You know millions of guys all over the world had instant boners after hearing that. I agree, her sexuality is in your face, like Angelina. I think Angelina is edgier and grittier than Megan.  

Also, if I had a face like Megan's I'd be rocking an edgy, short pixie cut... not the generic pretty girl long wavy hair. I know that's her "i_mage_" but I think she could pull of short hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2009)

I think she's at her hottest like this:


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jun 4, 2009)

^^me too. I like her long hair _chocolategoddess._


----------



## User67 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I think all us Women can feel a lot better about ourselves. Some days even Megan Fox looks like crap lol!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 9, 2009)

Back from a wedding! Phew that was a different story in itself, though.

Anyway, I agree with Shimmer, I think megan is prettiest when she's natural and not all done up. 






Mabelle, that's what it was. I was trying to pinpoint what it was that kind of just made me go =/ about her but you hit the nail on the head.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think anyone can deny that she's good looking. I used to kind of like her. But now that she's getting showered with media attention, it almost seems like she's just doing things for attention (some of the things she says are disgusting and sometimes downright rude, especially how she insults other celebrities.) She seems very self absorbed (not confident, there's a difference), and that, to me, isn't pretty. I guess it's true when they say personality can change how you perceive a person in terms of attractiveness.


----------

